# Has anyone been deactivated with this reason given?



## JewishGuy33 (Jan 3, 2017)

This is a copy and paste of the email I got while on the 2nd day of a vacation.

Hello JewishGuy33

We are writing to let you know that due to violation(s) of the Amazon Flex Independent Contractor Terms of Service, Amazon is hereby terminating the Terms of Service.
Our records indicate that the reason for terminating the Agreement was related to several occasions where you gave packages assigned to you to other delivery partners without Amazon's knowledge or approval.
As a result, you are no longer eligible to participate in the Amazon Flex program. Your account has been deactivated and you will no longer be able to sign in to the Amazon Flex app.

If you would like to appeal this outcome, please fill out this form within 10 calendar days of receiving this notice:
https://amazonflex.au1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_20p9nmRhmxggxzD

Best regards,
Pallabi D.
*The Amazon Flex Team
*
All 100% metrics. Three DNRs out of over 2100 packages. My warehouse manager feels awful. He says there's no contact between support and the warehouse. I asked him if there's any number or contact he has at Amazon. He said everything is done by email. I'm not being cocky but he knows I was one of the best drivers he had. I don't bring anything back unless it was a cancelled order or a business was closed. I attempt everything and deliver everything.

Me and him are pretty sure about the wording of this email. I give back missorts to the blue vests. Somehow they are scanning them to other drivers making it look like I'm giving packages to other drivers. That stupid red screen is causing all of this.

Meanwhile, there are boners who grab one package off a rack and leave who still are active.

Disgusting.


----------



## Bleep Bloop (Feb 17, 2018)

Hasn't happened to me but I've only ever given back mis-sorts 3 times (1 package, 1 package, 8 packages (were addressed to my home town and I knew they were businesses, it was after 6 already)). You're going to appeal right? Even if your fed up doing Flex you should put in the appeal just so we can see what happens.


----------



## Karoly85 (May 26, 2019)

I've got the same email yesterday. The difference between us, I haven't even delivered anything yet. I've just finished the registration watching the videos, then this happened


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Karoly85 said:


> I've got the same email yesterday. The difference between us, I haven't even delivered anything yet. I've just finished the registration watching the videos, then this happened


Then you should have no problem of appealing the deactivation as you have yet to deliver anything.


----------

